# Anyone know about AMWEST ambulance in N. Hollywood?



## Leirsyn (Mar 1, 2014)

In LA County. Or worked there before?


----------



## Jim37F (Mar 1, 2014)

Only what Google tells me lol

Owned by some guy named Boris Krutonog

They have at least 11 ambulances licensed to operate in the City of LA, even though their County license is still pending. 

And that they have a somewhat flashy, though only half completed website.


----------



## gonefishing (Mar 6, 2014)

Dialysis taxi.  Small new company.  Picks up alot out of LA county even though not certified.  Be carefull with Armenian/Russian ownd companys.  Try a bigger company.  Unless you love dialysis.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Mar 6, 2014)

That's a pretty racist comment right there


----------



## gonefishing (Mar 6, 2014)

Robb said:


> That's a pretty racist comment right there



No intention of being racist but a general statement.  For it to be racist would include somw form of bigotry would it not?


----------



## Handsome Robb (Mar 6, 2014)

Redacted because I'm in a real :censored::censored::censored::censored:ty mood.


----------



## looker (Mar 6, 2014)

gonefishing said:


> Dialysis taxi.  Small new company.  Picks up alot out of LA county even though not certified.  Be carefull with Armenian/Russian ownd companys.  Try a bigger company.  Unless you love dialysis.



They are currently don't need to have la County license to operate being it's pending. They are city of la licensed which is all they need to have right now.


----------



## gonefishing (Mar 6, 2014)

looker said:


> They are currently don't need to have la County license to operate being it's pending. They are city of la licensed which is all they need to have right now.



Forgot that wonderfull rule.   But I do see some rigs even in L.A. city picking up and dropping off.


----------



## Jim37F (Mar 6, 2014)

Saw an AMWEST rig on the 134 the other day between Glendale and Pasadena, driver blatantly playing on his cell phone while driving down the freeway


----------



## looker (Mar 6, 2014)

gonefishing said:


> Forgot that wonderfull rule.   But I do see some rigs even in L.A. city picking up and dropping off.



Do the rigs have city of L. A.  seal sticker on the back window? If yes that is all they need until they get their hearing and then they will either be approved by county or denied.


----------



## toyskater86 (Mar 6, 2014)

i was just told by the BHU intake coordinator at Pacifica Hosp of the valley that Amwest Ambulance came by earlier this week to advise that they could no longer pick up from Olive View Medical center as it as located in an unincorporated zone of Los Angeles County. So they WERE picking up from un-permitted areas but are changing their ways now.


----------



## looker (Mar 6, 2014)

toyskater86 said:


> i was just told by the BHU intake coordinator at Pacifica Hosp of the valley that Amwest Ambulance came by earlier this week to advise that they could no longer pick up from Olive View Medical center as it as located in an unincorporated zone of Los Angeles County. So they WERE picking up from un-permitted areas but are changing their ways now.



That make sense. I might have mistakenly misstated in my earlier reply. To pick up a patient in the uncorroborated part of the city, ambulance company must have county licensed. To pick up in the county but in the city of la or any other cities in which the company is licensed, they do not need to currently have the licensed as long as they applied to the licensed by june of 2011.


----------

